# DFWAPC October 10th Meeting 1 to 4 pm ish



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Get the details here:
[email protected]

If anyone can't get the address through the email link above, pm me and I'll send it to you.

I have chairs, plates, cups and will provide a cheese/meat/cracker tray.

Some people have offered to bring soda and ice and some nice door prizes. I have diet sodas and bottled water in my fridge.

I would like a rough head count so let me know by posting in this thread.

I have had a few questions about topics to discuss and have some suggestions of my own.

1. Carbon enhanced growth techniques from adding black diamond to substrate, DIY, Excel, Pressurized CO2 with and without a pH controller.

2. Dosing with and without CO2.

3. Keeping cherry shrimp, what to feed them, tank conditions, etc.

4. Breeding Albino Catfish - I have had 3 batches of eggs laid this week due to the cooler temperatures.

Chime in on whether we want a formal topic to discuss or just to meet and talk about the state of the club, trading plants, landscaping techniques, etc.

My tanks aren't in the best shape in the world but they are green and mostly healthy.

Look forward to seeing some new faces Sunday (and some of the old guard as well). Notice I didn't say old faces. That would have been too easy.

I will be able to spare a few batches of cherry shrimp as door prizes to go with the other offered prizes.

See you Sunday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I, and one guest.(more or likely will give snowball) a ride.

I have some ideals what about how KH,GH with higher and lower temps can effect each other, and if this is true and if the lower the ph the lower the ammonia, and the higher the ph the ammonia will be higher if that is true.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I will be there, happy to gather pearls of wisdom on any subject! I will also bring some _Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Sunset' for anyone who wants it.

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

You can sign up for multiple items if you wish or add a new category.
1. Drinks:
2. Drinks & Ice: fishyjoe24(joey) cooler with ice in it and wallmart/or kroger soda.(let me know if you need diet).
3. Chips & Dip: Digital_Gods (Robert B) Tortilla Chips and Queso(nacho cheese)
4. Chips & Dip:
5. Rabbit Food (Veggie Tray):
6. Meat & Cheese Tray:
7. Sugary Treats:
8. Sugary Treats:
9. Wild Card (Anything Goes)
10. Wild Card (Anything Goes)
11. Plates:
12. Cups:
13. Plastic Ware:
14. Napkins:
15. Door Prizes: Digital_Gods (Robert B) 4 Albino Bristlenose Vail Fin Plecos
16. Door Prizes: fishyjoe24(joey) 5g fish tank.(good for a shrimp holds water).


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll try to make it. It's been too long since I've been at a meeting.

One thing we need to discuss in detail is the direction we want the club to take and who will be handling the leadership positions. According to the club by-laws we're supposed to be having officer elections annually and collecting dues for members. DFWAPC used to be one of the powerhouse clubs in the country and it can be so again as long as people are willing to put in a little effort.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I will be attending.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Of course add me to the head count plus two guests (my brothers).


----------



## ocelli (Sep 11, 2010)

I will attend, maybe +1
I can bring sweets.
I have a new tank so all I can bring to share is some wisteria that is going nuts in my tank.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

I will be there


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

URGH! My stupid 6" pleco is SPLASHING WATER AT ME every 5 freakin minutes. WHO WANTS HIM??? He does this A LOT at night... I'm not sure if he's hungry or what but he's getting annoying!!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> URGH! My stupid 6" pleco is SPLASHING WATER AT ME every 5 freakin minutes. WHO WANTS HIM??? He does this A LOT at night... I'm not sure if he's hungry or what but he's getting annoying!!!


what pleco? I didn't see him must of been hiding... is the 120 setup up yet. sorry for stepping on the pipes and the back ground foam.. it sure was fun getting that 120 in to your room.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got something to add to the agenda; the AGA convention this year. It's going to be one of the best we've had but very few people are signed up. The hotel registration deadline is fast approaching (Oct 22nd). If you register after that date the cost goes up to non-convention prices. On top of Mike Kane's tissue culture workshop Florida Aquatic Nurseries is pulling out all the stops to give us one AMAZING field trip and auction this year. You won't want to miss this one, it's going to be awesome!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> I've got something to add to the agenda; the AGA convention this year. It's going to be one of the best we've had but very few people are signed up. The hotel registration deadline is fast approaching (Oct 22nd). If you register after that date the cost goes up to non-convention prices. On top of Mike Kane's tissue culture workshop Florida Aquatic Nurseries is pulling out all the stops to give us one AMAZING field trip and auction this year. You won't want to miss this one, it's going to be awesome!


um one second I'm going to call my sister. and she if she wants to go on a Florida trip again.
that's where the convention well be right... what will non convention prices be?


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I might be able to attend just harvested a bucket of tall or gigantic Vals 3-4' when mature and some swords. & yes oh yes without even asking a free gift of duckweed, algae & the ever popular pond & mts snails. 
Mike you are the best and your tanks are amazing...... 
On a footnote to snails the tank that I have a nice breeding colony of assassin's all other/annoying snails are gone!!!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice to see we are going to have a good turnout and Karen, duckweed, snails and algae are a sign of a healthy tank in my opinion and I also have them all. Hope everyone makes it safely and try to stay away from the I30 corridor where the Cowboys and possibly the Rangers traffic might be bad.

For all of you coming from Dallas, try to take the I20 route to my house via Loop 12 (408) or I35. I am considerably closer to I20 than I30. Joey said that Google has some old info about my street. I assure everyone that there are no closed roads in my neighborhood. Huntwick and the Little Road intersection is open and Little Road is open all the way between Green Oaks and Arkansas.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

You're just down the street from True Pecula it looks like, right?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, just North of I20 off of what they call Old Little Road. If you are coming from True Percula and stay on Green Oaks Blvd, you have several ways to get to Little Road. Either turn right on Pleasant Ridge and go to the first red light at Krogers and turn left. Or go up to the light at Mayfield and turn right and go to the 4 way stop and turn left on Little Road. Or go to Arkansas and turn right, go to Little Road and turn Right. All will lead to Huntwick Rd. Corner of Huntwick and Greenbrook.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Mike for hosting the meeting, much appreciated!


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Mike. Your aquariums were very inspiring. Appreciate the plants and shrimp, also.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for hosting mike, it was nice meeting you and some of the other members that I didn't know before.. Also thanks for the plants.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

It was great meeting all of you and equally great seeing others again. Let's keep the club going if possible. I think the discussions about the direction we need to head was healthy. I would not like to see us disband the club aka NASH, etc. 

Robert, thanks for the pleco. That little guy is swimming all over and agitating the corys. I love it.

Joey, enjoy the tank and hope you can get the lights working for you.

Thanks for all of the comments about the tanks. It just shows that you don't have to put in a lot of effort to grow plants and reap the benefits. I think I'll retire to the tank room, enjoy a sip of my favorite drink and check out my new pleco and baby albino corys.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very fun meeting, and it isn't very often that fish spawn just for visitors.

The club is such a fund of knowledge. I feel very fortunate to be a member. Thanks again, Mike!

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, I will just wish the rain would stop so i could get that stand and tank in to the house... now to figure out how much wood to buy so i can build a stand for it.

I can't tell if it's just the end caps or if it's the ballast. will knock on my neighbors door since he is a cvertifed electriction.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Mike...Oh Thank You for hosting your tanks are just stunning. Robert the baby Pleco is a happy camper..Thank You


----------



## ocelli (Sep 11, 2010)

I had a great time at the meeting. Wished I could have stayed longer.
Mike- thanks for hosting, your tank room was awesome, and thanks for the RCS.
Robert- thanks for the place door prize, the pleco seems happy in his new home. 
I know by the next meeting I will have more plants to share.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@CrownMan: Thank you Mike for hosting. Your very welcome about the Pleco. 

@Everyone who didn't attend: Ya'll missed out on our door prizes of Albino Bristle Nose Vale Fin Plecos and Cherry Red Shrimp. 

Does anyone have any generic raffle/carnival tickets they could bring to the next meeting to use for drawing door prizes?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I should have some robert my mom had some left over from her teacher days when she did the fair at the school. I will ask her if we still have them.


----------

